# New problem for me. Brown spots on new paph. Sunburn?.



## Meagan Myers (Sep 12, 2019)

I got a paph. Dollgoldi last week. I put it in my East window kitchen countertop where my other paphs and phals are. And I have been slowly pushing it up a little closer to the window. Today I came home to discover some small brown spotting on the second leaf from the top on both sides. Is this sunburn? Something to be more concerned about?


----------



## Meagan Myers (Sep 12, 2019)

Spots haven't shown up on the few other ones I bought from the same vendor. I took those to work.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 12, 2019)

I think it's safe to say that's not typical sunburn damage. Fungal or bacterial pathogens are the most likely culprit. How they got a foothold is really up to you to figure out since we're not there and don't really have much of any information or first-hand knowledge to go on. Typical advice would apply, make sure you're growing in appropriate conditions. Keep water off the leaves as much as possible. Consider increasing air flow if you can. It may be worthwhile to remove the infected plant tissue and follow-up with treatments. Options would include things like Neem, cinnamon spray, peroxide, fungicides, or bacterial/fungal innoculants.


----------



## Meagan Myers (Sep 12, 2019)

Well shoot. I was hoping it was sunburn. I went ahead and wiped some copper fungicide on the leaves. I'll apply some Neem oil tomorrow. That's all I got on hand.


----------



## musa (Sep 13, 2019)

A copper fungicide would be my choice of action, too. If the spots are spreading, I'd remove the infected parts wide into the helthy tissue.
It looks like a secondary infection of physical damage or insect bites to me.


----------

